# Scary Movies



## jpmcgrew (Sep 20, 2008)

Who likes horror films? I love them. Well most of them here are my favorites in order.
Vampire my all time favorites
Zombies used to hate them 
Ghosts
My least favorite are
Slice and dice/Crazy people, just plain sick
Giant snakes/spiders, other bugs/ crocodiles etc, so boring but sometimes entertaining like Lake Placid
Torture, just plain sick


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 20, 2008)

I like them, but, the ones that jump out at you, freak me out, lol
I like them all, but, I like destruction ones better, I'm sick that way. lol


----------



## sattie (Sep 20, 2008)

I love scary movies, but I really like the ones that seem like they could actually happen.  One of my all time favs is the Serpent and the Rainbow.  

But I do like horror movies of any kind and love the old ones... like Halloween and Friday the 13th, My Bloody Valentine... 

Good Lord.. I could go on forever!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 20, 2008)

What always cracks me up is when a bunch of people have just been whacked and the the others still go down to the basement/attic etc when in real life we would be running like H E double hockey sticks in the opposite direction. If they didn't there would be no movie.


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 20, 2008)

Don't like the bug ones or the scifi ones, but the old other ones, yes.                                                                                        
There was one, oh probably in the 60's or 70's, in black & white, that reminds me of a french film, where the knife weilding psycho could be seen by the audience in a hall full of mirrors, but not to the victim and they were made up the same color as the walls and until they opened their eyes, you didn't know they were there-can't remember the name, but I think it was the creepiest one I ever saw.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## texasgirl (Sep 20, 2008)

Roadfix, THAT move STILL scares the beejesus outta me!!!!


----------



## middie (Sep 20, 2008)

Love 'em however they do not scare me.


----------



## sattie (Sep 20, 2008)

roadfix said:


>


 
Yep, another all time fav... I still have problems watching it.  I remember seeing this movie as a kid at the Texas Stadium.  Few people realize that apart from being the home of the Dallas Cowboys, they also had a drive in theater.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 20, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Roadfix, THAT move STILL scares the beejesus outta me!!!!


  That one is the scariest one ever it's the only one that might give me nightmares in fact I can not watch it ever again


----------



## sattie (Sep 20, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> That one is the scariest one ever it's the only one that might give me nightmares in fact I can not watch it ever again


 
I watched it about two years ago, the version with the never seen before footage... blah blah blah. I watched it while my husband was out and late night. I STILL got the heebie-geebies!!!! Also, after I first saw it as a kid, I spent the first month on the floor in my mom and dads bedroom. Then spent another two months on the floor in my bedroom. I just knew if I slept in the bed, it would start bouncing around and my head would spin! It was crazy!


----------



## smoke king (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey I like scary movies as much as the next guy, but the "Excorcist" was in a league of its own!!

To this day, I will not allow a copy of the book or the movie in my house!!!


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 21, 2008)

Zombie movies are the best. Saw has to be the most hilarious series of movies ever.


----------



## elaine l (Sep 21, 2008)

roadfix said:


>





UGH!  I wish I didn't look at this thread!   Nightmares for sure...thanks roadfix!


----------



## TanyaK (Sep 21, 2008)

The scariest movies for me are not supernatural ones but movies about psycopaths or things that "could happen".  The scariest most disturbing movie I've ever seen was Hostel.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 21, 2008)

_Wrong Turn_ was also pretty good.


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 21, 2008)

Did you know that in the Exorcist there are subliminal images?
It's a death's head. One place it shows is when Damian's mother is 
coming/going into the subway in his dream.

Exorcist... couldn't watch it till college. Still creepy.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 21, 2008)

roadfix said:


> _Wrong Turn_ was also pretty good.


 
yeah, that one was creepy too!!

Jeepers Kreepers bothers me when watching at night.


----------



## sattie (Sep 21, 2008)

Yep, love Jeepers Creepers, Hostel, The Frist Power, The Exorcisim of Emily Rose, another one I want to see but keeping missing is The Irrefutable Truth about Demons.  I also like the American Werewolf in London and Paris.  I like em all for the most part!!!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 21, 2008)

roadfix said:


>



Did you see the episode of Ace of Cakes where Duff and the gang made a cake out of this and even had her head turning around!  It was pretty realistic.

I am not a scary movie fan I am afraid.  Give me a sappy romance or a good shoot-em-up anytime!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 21, 2008)

sattie said:


> Yep, love Jeepers Creepers, Hostel, The Frist Power, The Exorcisim of Emily Rose, another one I want to see but keeping missing is The Irrefutable Truth about Demons. I also like the American Werewolf in London and Paris. I like em all for the most part!!!


 
I saw all those except the First Power. And of course I saw the Exorcism..... I love scary movies, and most movies in general, but I can't say that scary movies ever made me afraid, not lately anyway, maybe twenty years ago. 
Especially since I've never owned a house with backs on the stairs, they've always had the open steps..... and you just know you're going to feel someone's hands tightening around your ankles one of those nights you are doing a late laundry 
You can cuss me later tonight for that image 

A pretty good one I saw about a year ago on Dish, and can't remember the name, was one about a girl who was brutally murdered. The whole movie was in flashbacks, with them showing you just a little more and another scene each time. It was really cool the way they did it. More horror than terror, because you knew something else was going on.

Yep, I love them all. Even the parodies.


----------



## sattie (Sep 21, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I saw all those except the First Power. And of course I saw the Exorcism..... I love scary movies, and most movies in general, but I can't say that scary movies ever made me afraid, not lately anyway, maybe twenty years ago.
> Especially since I've never owned a house with backs on the stairs, they've always had the open steps..... and you just know you're going to feel someone's hands tightening around your ankles one of those nights you are doing a late laundry
> You can cuss me later tonight for that image
> 
> ...


 

LOL!!!  I love it!!  I like getting the heebie geebies!!!  Pacanis, you will have to try and remember the movie... remember who was in it at all?

Oh, here are a few that I loved as a kid... but don't see anymore as they are pretty old.

Horror Express... that one bugged me for a bit and I had trouble sleeping.

Galaxy of Terror was another that was freaky to me.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 21, 2008)

Geez.... I am feeling horror deprived. I never heard of those two either.

I'll do my best to remember if someone doesn't do it for me. It had a bunch of nobodies in it.  Kind of made along independent (cheap) lines.

Off to IMDB to do a couple searches.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 21, 2008)

Remembered! "Salvage".


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 21, 2008)

I liked The Hills Have Eyes I hated the second one. I liked Shaun of the Dead pretty funny. Still Vampire movies are my fave. Anyone watching the HBO series True Blood?  I wish they would just show the whole thing rather than one hour every week.


----------



## sattie (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks pacanis... I got that one down on my list 'to see'.  

I have been a horror film junkie for a long time.  Obviously.  If you ever get a chance to see the two older ones I mentioned, they are really good in my opinion.  Specially when it comes to weird stuff.

Shaun of the Dead was great!!!  I also like the Grindhouse movies.  I have been trying to watch True Blood, don't see anything scary about it, I get more of a kick out of the characters than anything, but as a vamp/horror show, it has yet to intrigue me.


----------



## Claire (Sep 22, 2008)

The one that terrified me as a kid (I'm aging myself here) was The Wax Museum.  I had nightmares for years after that.  Now I look at it and laugh, but it sure scared the living daylights out of me as a kid.


----------



## Lynd (Sep 22, 2008)

roadfix said:


> _Wrong Turn_ was also pretty good.




Oooh... I love horror movies but I haven't seen this one... I did see a little of Wrong Turn 2 and it looked pretty bad!
I'll have to give the first one a chance I think


----------



## roadfix (Sep 22, 2008)

Lynd said:


> Oooh... I love horror movies but I haven't seen this one... I did see a little of Wrong Turn 2 and it looked pretty bad!
> I'll have to give the first one a chance I think


Sequels are almost always bad except for one sequel I thought was better than the original:

_ALIENS_


----------



## roadfix (Sep 27, 2008)

The Exorcist was on AMC last night.  I watched it. Anyone else watch it last night?


----------



## babetoo (Sep 27, 2008)

i don't like them at all. guess i see the fake. do love a murder plot and the solution.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 27, 2008)

I like the old ones... THE BAD SEED, THE WAX MUSEUM, WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO BABY JANE ones like that... Vincent Price was great even his voice was scary.

The new ones are too bloody and silly for me.

Loved the SHINNING with Jack Nickleson.  I read the book first so I should have known but it still scared the heck out of me.


----------



## QSis (Sep 27, 2008)

Trish, you picked some good ones!  Wait Until Dark, too!

I prefer suspense to horror, although The Ring was the scariest movie I've seen in the last 25 years or so.

A wonderful suspense movie is Dead Calm.  Had me pacing the living room.

Lee


----------



## roadfix (Sep 27, 2008)

QSis said:


> I prefer suspense to horror, although The Ring was the scariest movie I've seen in the last 25 years or so.
> 
> A wonderful suspense movie is Dead Calm.  Had me pacing the living room.
> 
> Lee



Have you seen the original Japanese version of The Ring?  I thought it was even creepier.

Dead Calm was also excellent.  That's about the couple on the boat?


----------



## pdswife (Sep 27, 2008)

Is that the one with Nicole Kidman?   
It's the only movie that hubby has ever commanded me NOT to watch.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 27, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Is that the one with Nicole Kidman?
> It's the only movie that hubby has ever commanded me NOT to watch.


No, the original version did not have any western actors.  Rent it if you get the chance.


----------



## QSis (Sep 27, 2008)

No, roadfix, I have not seen the Japanese version of The Ring, although I've heard it was excellent.

Trish, if you are referring to Dead Calm with your question, yes, Nicole Kidman was in it, along with Sam Neill and Billy Zane.  I assume that your husband thought it was as nerve-wracking as I did???

Lee


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 27, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Roadfix, THAT move STILL scares the beejesus outta me!!!!


I have NEVER seen that movie.  

My favorite scary movie is The Lost Boys.  The great thing about that movie is that you never actually see them as vampires until half way through the movie.  The horror is subtle and I love that about the movie.,


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 27, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> I have NEVER seen that movie.
> 
> My favorite scary movie is The Lost Boys. The great thing about that movie is that you never actually see them as vampires until half way through the movie. The horror is subtle and I love that about the movie.,


 
 I also like that one, my favorites are the first John Carpenter's Vampires the second one was OK. I love, love, love Francis Ford Coppola's Dracula Gary Oldman kicked butt in that one.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 27, 2008)

I love The Lost Boys, but I never considered it a horror movie. I don't know why... it's about vampires so probably is a horror movie. Maybe too much comedy mixed in? Great movie. I loved the twist it put on "modern day" vampires. I don't remember vampires being portrayed that way before.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Sep 27, 2008)

Love horror movies, I am a huge fan of the Alien series, and loved the AVP movie although Requiem was a bit of a let down. Also loved 28 Day Later, but once again the sequel was a let down. George A. Romero's movies are great, I love the originals and the remakes and can't wait for the next one coming out.
I also like parodies of horror moves like Shawn of the Dead.


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome back, Maverick!!!!!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 27, 2008)

*Okay*

You know the Exorcist was supposedly a true story.  I have heard that it was right here in St Louis and was priest from a St Louis University.   So having said that I am reading a book by William Bradshaw titled Sinister.  This book is based on the story of the Exorcist.  I'll tell you when I get chance to read it if it is similar to story about Exorcist.  Heard this man on Coast  to Coast and really interested me how demons actually are active in our life.  As well as the good angels.  Good vs. evil. He is a minister who is retired.  

There were lot of bad things that happened to people connected in some way to the making of that movie.  I think it really attracts people because they feel it is true. 

 I haven't a clue why the only time I get to read anything is when I go to bed. Just as long as I can sleep after reading something about spirits.


----------



## mikki (Sep 27, 2008)

I use to watch them when I was a teenager, but don't really care for them much anymore.


----------



## falcontook (Sep 28, 2008)

I like horror movies as well, mostly about vampires and sci-fi. I dont know if it was a horror or not, but Interview with the Vampire was a really good movie =p


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 15, 2008)

I myself enjoy scary movies.  _And i just love that picture of Linda Blair. _


----------



## Some Like it Hot (Oct 15, 2008)

Some old memories were jarred reading through this thread!  I have always been impartial to scary movies.  I prefer them over any other type of movie.  Comedies are next in line.  

I have been dissapointed so far this month as I figure this is the month that scary movies should be just played back to back.  I guess maybe I am not watching TV enough... because I know the spook movies have to be on during this month right???


----------



## middie (Oct 15, 2008)

Love them althuogh none have ever really scared me. 
One of my favorites ever is "The Lost Boys"


----------

